# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  MEMPERKENALKAN POMPA AIR HEMAT LISTRIK BERTENAGA BESAR

## spirulina

Om untuk konsumsi listriknya apa sudah ditest dan diukur dengan benar, atau cuma janji kemasan saja konsumsi listriknya cuma pakai watt kecil.... 
kalo bisa post juga dong foto waktu ngetestnya, pakai alat seperti apa untuk test pompa ini  ::

----------


## aquaria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aquaria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aquaria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

> Originally Posted by spirulina
> 
> Om untuk konsumsi listriknya apa sudah ditest dan diukur dengan benar, atau cuma janji kemasan saja konsumsi listriknya cuma pakai watt kecil.... 
> kalo bisa post juga dong foto waktu ngetestnya, pakai alat seperti apa untuk test pompa ini 
> 
> 
> Hehehe ...
> kami hanya menjual produk sesuai spek dari pabrik, soal ukur mengukur serahkan saja pada pemakai dan pengamat. Tul ? Jualan electronik, mobil dll kan semua lihat specnya, yg tau persis bagus tidaknya ya pemakai. 
> Produk ini dipasarkan diseluruh dunia, 100% tepat sih VERY DOUBTFUL tapi dibanding jenis pompa lainnya jelas lebih unggul ANY DOUBT ?


Ayo om yang semangat ...... TUGAS PENJUAL MEYAKINKAN CALON PEMBELI ............ 

Rgds
Tsa

----------


## hawkeye96

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aquaria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## guaj03

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aquaria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## guaj03

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aquaria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aquaria

> Hi Pak Aquaria,
> 
> have you ever tested the values that you promote? Secondly, the wattage that you give to the customers is the motor output wattage  . That got nothing to do with the power consumption  . For the 12000 liter the power consumption is usually 75 Watt max.  Anyway, that's still low but mixing up input and output values is quite confusing for the customers.


Hi Sven,

You have done the testing before and I believe it's quite accurate besides the brand (LIFETECH) is exactly the same since there's only one manufacturer that produced this kind of pump. You know it well enough.

About the power consumption (power output and input), that's written in every introductory of the pumps in websites and operating instructions' guide (see below). 



the value power consumption is available in this website http://www.aquarium.lu/en-us/

Customers that bought and have used this pumps are quite satisfied and so far no complaints were made.

Regards,

Robert
AQUARIA

----------


## aquaria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aquaria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aquaria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kent

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aquaria

HARGA HP series TERKINI exclusive utk forum members
SPECIAL PRICE !! HINGGA 30 Sept (khusus utk pembelian ditempat)
READY STOCK HP-12000, HP-16000, HP-20000, HP-25000, HP-45000
Hub:
AQUARIA
SMS: 0888-8774212
Ph: 021-98269944
Hp: 0816-1945811, 0819-05661564

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_man

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> apakah hanya untuk pompa ini atau untuk semua tipe dan merk pompa lainnya?  
> 
> 
> Sejauh ini baru Lifetech ...
> 
> Resun dan Wasser bekerja dgn sempurna


wah...baru denger nih Wasser .... kayak "Washer" artinya yak pak kar?
mana punya tuh pompa pak?? penasarannnn   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

